# Generation Iron for rent



## Sully (May 8, 2014)

Just got back from the local video store, and saw they're gonna have Generation Iron available for rental on May 13. Just a quick heads-up for any bros like myself that have been wanting to watch it but couldn't find it for rent anywhere. I'd guess most video stores will have it about the same time.


----------



## FordFan (May 8, 2014)

I'm more amazed you have video stores!!! I thought they were a thing of the past.

Wish I could find it for rent


----------



## lycan Venom (May 8, 2014)

The pirate bay. No video sites around me.


----------



## Sully (May 8, 2014)

We only have 1 video store left. Oddly enough, they just built it in the last year, and they seem to be doing killer business. It's one of the last successful video store chains in the US, Family Video. It's been a pretty successful business model in this part of the country. 

They build a 3 unit stripmall, video store on one end, Little Caesars Pizza on the other end, and a StayFit 24 hour gym in the middle. The same guy owns all 3 businesses, and he's got a chain of about 80 of the same stores spread throughout the southeast and the Indiana, Illinois, Kentucky, and Ohio region. I think he even owns a few up in Michigan. 

I actually had a similar business idea a few years ago. Build a stripmall with a Krispy Kream on one end, a Cold Stone Creamery on the other, and a Curves Gym for women in the middle. Put all the handicapped parking in front of the Curves so the fat chicks have to park in front of the ice cream and donut stores. Plus all the ladies get a discount at the other stores with their Curves membership. It'd be like printing money.


----------



## swolesearcher (May 15, 2014)

pirate bay bro


----------



## Sully (May 15, 2014)

I don't have a computer anymore. My phone handles everything I need. Plus, I'm more than happy to pay for the quality of a real BluRay, vs. the sketchy low-res bullshit that most of the pirating sites have available. I'm just not a fan of pirated movies in general.


----------



## swolesearcher (May 15, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I don't have a computer anymore. My phone handles everything I need. Plus, I'm more than happy to pay for the quality of a real BluRay, vs. the sketchy low-res bullshit that most of the pirating sites have available. I'm just not a fan of pirated movies in general.



the one i got is full hd quality.. i downloaded it from the link that aqua posted here http://www.anasci.org/vB/bodybuilding-motivation/35233-generation-iron.html
but yeah i understand your point about pirated movies


----------



## Sully (Jun 11, 2014)

Managed to rent it and watch it a few nights ago. Not a bad flick at all. I thought the soundtrack was excellent. They got a little too much into the drama between the competitors for my taste. I don't particularly care what one competitor thinks about another's training style or regimen, nor do I care what the reaction is when he's told what another competitor said about him. That stuff got a little high school-ish for my taste. 

I thought Pakulski's "scientific" training lab and monitoring was interesting. I think those concepts have a definite place in the future of bodybuilding. Those guys in the lab coats that were training him seemed really staged. Their fucking lab coats were still creased from being in the package. It's like they scrambled at the last second to figure out how to lend themselves some credibility on camera, and after deciding on white lab coats they sent someone out to buy a few right before filming started. It seemed a little ridiculous to me. 

I'm both disappointed and glad that they didn't dive deeper into the steroid issue. It did detract from the overall flow of the movie, but I'm not sure you could say you made a bodybuilding documentary without even mentioning AAS.

All in all it was a well-done documentary, and worth a watch. The biggest lesson I took away from it is, even 300lb grown-ass men can act like 15y/o girls sometimes.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 11, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Managed to rent it and watch it a few nights ago. Not a bad flick at all. I thought the soundtrack was excellent. They got a little too much into the drama between the competitors for my taste. I don't particularly care what one competitor thinks about another's training style or regimen, nor do I care what the reaction is when he's told what another competitor said about him. That stuff got a little high school-ish for my taste.
> 
> I thought Pakulski's "scientific" training lab and monitoring was interesting. I think those concepts have a definite place in the future of bodybuilding. Those guys in the lab coats that were training him seemed really staged. Their fucking lab coats were still creased from being in the package. It's like they scrambled at the last second to figure out how to lend themselves some credibility on camera, and after deciding on white lab coats they sent someone out to buy a few right before filming started. It seemed a little ridiculous to me.
> 
> ...



Nice Review. Thanks, I'll check it out now.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 16, 2014)

Sullys only got one video...because.......


----------



## Sully (Jun 16, 2014)

LMAO. It wouldn't be the worst sex I've had recently.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> LMAO. It wouldn't be the worst sex I've had recently.


smdh


----------



## Sully (Jun 16, 2014)

Smdh? New one to me.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 16, 2014)

Shake my damn head


----------



## Sully (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't feel bad. I had to ask what "smh" means. I thought it meant "so much hate."


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 20, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> We only have 1 video store left. Oddly enough, they just built it in the last year, and they seem to be doing killer business. It's one of the last successful video store chains in the US, Family Video. It's been a pretty successful business model in this part of the country.
> 
> *They build a 3 unit stripmall, video store on one end, Little Caesars Pizza on the other end, and a StayFit 24 hour gym in the middle*. The same guy owns all 3 businesses, and he's got a chain of about 80 of the same stores spread throughout the southeast and the Indiana, Illinois, Kentucky, and Ohio region. I think he even owns a few up in Michigan.
> 
> I actually had a similar business idea a few years ago. Build a stripmall with a Krispy Kream on one end, a Cold Stone Creamery on the other, and a Curves Gym for women in the middle. Put all the handicapped parking in front of the Curves so the fat chicks have to park in front of the ice cream and donut stores. Plus all the ladies get a discount at the other stores with their Curves membership. It'd be like printing money.




Heck yeah! Get a workout in, then grab a pizza and a movie on the way home. How perfect is that? On another note,  I hate not having Blockbusters around anymore


----------



## Huge 4 Life (Jul 6, 2014)

I got it I. Line for $20 on face book . Blue ray!


----------

